# PowerPoint Animation - 2 images at same time



## ac11 (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you make two images, like a graphic and a text box appear on one mouse click. Right now I am able to have one appear only after the other appears. Suggestions on making them both appear at the same time?
Thanks.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

That is so simple. All you have to do is under custom annimation where you put an effect on an item make it so it says with previous. This will make ot o they come in at hte same time.

Your Welcome!!!


----------



## ac11 (Apr 25, 2004)

I feel stupid, but I looked through everything in the animation features, and can't find "with previous." The only attributes under the "effects" tab are "entry animation and sound" and "after animation"...nothing about "with previouis." Can you tell me exactly where to find it? Thank you.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

ok, first open power point. Then go to the custom animation. make something on the screen. add an effect. In the box on the right under custom animation it shows your annimation that you did. Right click on the animation, you will see with previous. It is also in a list with these items: start on click, start after previous(do this for the text box you want to come in with the picture).
Hope this helps.

-Ryan Miller


----------



## ac11 (Apr 25, 2004)

I only have PowerPoint 2000 - that's why I don't see the features you're talking about. Thanks for you help though.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

All the same thing.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> I only have PowerPoint 2000

So do I ; try this.

Click on the picture. Hold down CTRL+Shift, then click on the text box to add it to the selection. Rightclick the picture, choose Grouping -- Group. Then set the animation for the grouped object.

This may make some of the grouped object area obscure other stuff when it displays. If so, rightclick the grouped object and choose Order -- Send to Back.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## peanutman (Apr 22, 2004)

ppl. be aware that for effects 2003 is by far the best, and has huge differences to 2000


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

That works also.


----------



## ac11 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the great tip XL Guru.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

No problem. 

Rgds,
Andy


----------

